

Ask HN: Moving to Linux full time - plqa

	I've been a long time (on and off) Linux user but I neve managed to become a full time user. Recently at work I have started using OSX on a beautiful iMac, this has made me realise that I don't need to be dependant on Windows anymore.
The thing is, I don't like OSX. I really want to go back to Linux and stay there this time.<p>I do see a couple of problems that I don't have to get around though.<p>1) Using and iMac and MacBookPro has made me really enjoy high resolution displays. By high resolution I mean a nice compact UI where the borders are un-intrusive and the fonts aren't too big.<p>2) I love Eclipse on OSX and Windows, it's nice and compact and visually pleasing to use. On all distros of Linux that I've used, Eclipse if very chunky, bulky and generally ugly, this makes it very tough to use day to day.<p>I really want to get Ubuntu (or something with great community support) running on a fairly standard Samsung laptop but the two issues (above) are really putting me off.<p>Any ideas?
======
oliwarner
Your problems sound visual more than anything else.

If you use a UI that is themeable, you can tweak it almost anything. If you
stick with Unity, you're not going to be able to theme the launcher et al but
you can still tweak the windows.

If you want something that looks like a OSX, there are a billion and five
theme packs that should get you 90% of the way there without too much fuss.
One example:

\- [http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/Adwaita+Cupertino?con...](http://gnome-
look.org/content/show.php/Adwaita+Cupertino?content=147061)

Just add icons, fonts, etc. It's all fairly simple stuff with a bit of
playing.

Eclipse _should_ follow your main GTK theme.

~~~
andthejets
Yeah agreed. You've replied to all these comments basically saying its not
exactly what your looking for but when it comes down to it you can probably
make your linux desktop look however you want if you put some time into it.
That's really your answer right there, OP. Customize it yourself, I'm sure you
can fine tons of guides online.

If you don't want to do that then just use OSX?

------
shortlived
My 2c:

I was a Windows user and part-time Linux hobbyist. I finally decided to make
the switch because I was in a work environment that would allow it. I spent 1
year with Ubuntu and I had to go back to Windows in the end for these reasons:

    
    
        1. kernel panics
    

You are coding with senior dev and your machine locks up. Just boom. Or worse,
you are presenting something to a group. I didn't have the freedom to change
hardware and never fully tracked down the bug(s) (one was wifi related and the
other, who knows).

    
    
        2. Microsoft office, et al
    

The biggest missing app was MS Lync, which is an instant messenger client and
the killer feature was instant, seamless, desktop sharing. I started working
with more and more remote people and it's such a great thing to just share
desktops and look at code, etc.

Both of these problems could partly be solved by maintaining a Windows box for
pseudo dev work, but I deemed that too much of a PITA.

------
marcloney
I converted from Windows to Ubuntu bout 4 years ago and haven't looked back.
The Unity UI in my mind is just as visually appealing to a consumer as OSX's
(which might be a slightly controversial opinion!)

In terms of IDE, I think it really depends on what you are using it for. I've
been using Cloud9, a web-based IDE, quite extensively recently for Javascript
work but you still have your standard Eclipse and NetBeans, which are both
fairly extensible. You might also consider taking a jump into Vim.

The great thing about Ubuntu is the ability to create a USB Live Distro. Road
test it before committing if you are worried. But I don't think you'll be
looking back :)

~~~
plqa
I've used Ubuntu extensively. I don't mind using Unity but you can't get
around the fact that on a standard 15.x inch laptop screen that it looks
really nasty, nothing is compact, everything is bulky, the borders are thick
and the default fonts are very large. It doesn't feel nice to work with a UI
that is an eyesore and clunky and so big to the point where things just don't
fit on the screen.

I need to use Eclipse, this is what I use for my Java work, the platform I am
working on has been painstakingly configured to work nicely with Eclipse and I
won't be considering a change of IDE. I already use VIM for my C and Python
work.

Eclipse and a more compact interface are my two overriding requirements in a
Linux distribution. Without these things I can't consider moving away from
OSX.

Any suggestions?

~~~
khyryk
Eclipse worked just fine in Ubuntu for me, although it's by no means my
primary IDE.

~~~
plqa
I never claimed it didn't work. I claimed the UI was bulky. Try having to work
with 20 projects folders with millions of .java files and constantly having to
sideways scroll.

------
aw4y
1) There are a lot of window managers, and for each of them a lot of themes:
yes, it's not all "ready-to-go" as OSX, but if you spent some time setting up
your window manager/themes, you will be happy! 2) the previous settings, at
least for fonts/colors/windows borders size will impact also Eclipse!

hope this helps, aw4y

~~~
plqa
I'd love to hear some suggestions. I'm annoyed that I've spent time with OSX
so now I expect a beautiful desktop and applications ;-)

------
LarryMade
Get the right monitor or set the resolution down - Linux just looks too small
on a large hi-res monitor of today. I went to the electronic surplus place and
got a couple squarish 19" LCD monitors (2x1280 x 1024) so much easier on the
eyes.

~~~
plqa
I like things small. My work iMac running OSX makes everything very small.
Your comment doesn't really relate to my problems. I need things in Linux to
be smaller and more compact. Even with your 1280 x 1024 resolutions screens,
everything is still too big, clunky and difficult to use.

Also, I'm using a laptop for my Linux install, there is no scope for an
external monitor. The requirements really are quite simple. A UI that isn't
bulky.

~~~
LarryMade
OK, I use classic UI in gnome 3, it's pretty thin, and with the advanced
settings app you can adjust things even more. XFCE is good but never got into
it though.

------
meatpopsicle
install kubuntu. add the Window Menubar to your Plasma panel. set the panel to
the top edge of the monitor. Add the AppMenu QML plasma widget. Adjust your
fonts to the corrrect sizes on your system. Install eclipse, realize that
things no longer suck.

Congratulations, you now have a nicer desktop than MacOS X Mountain Lion.

